# pgadmin4



## n9010 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello
I'm trying to install pgadmin4 on a 10.3 server. I have installed all the python modules needed, compiled apache with mpm_worker for the multi-threaded support (as stated on the documentation) and installed mod_wsgi.

When i try to acces the webpage i get an internal server error 500.

From the httpd-error.log i can see these lines but i'm not sure how to fix it

```
[Wed Mar 01 16:34:23.071995 2017] [wsgi:error] [pid 3117:tid 34401767424] 2017-03-01 16:34:23,071: ERROR\tpgadmin:\tThe configuration database (/usr/local/www/apache24/pgAdmin4/web/data/pgadmin4.db) appears to be corrupt.
[Wed Mar 01 16:34:23.072085 2017] [wsgi:error] [pid 3117:tid 34401767424]
[Wed Mar 01 16:34:23.072102 2017] [wsgi:error] [pid 3117:tid 34401767424] The database will be moved to /usr/local/www/apache24/pgAdmin4/web/data/pgadmin4.db.20170301163423.
[Wed Mar 01 16:34:23.072117 2017] [wsgi:error] [pid 3117:tid 34401767424] Please restart pgAdmin 4 to create a new configuration database.
[Wed Mar 01 16:34:23.072130 2017] [wsgi:error] [pid 3117:tid 34401767424]
[Wed Mar 01 16:34:23.072755 2017] [wsgi:error] [pid 3117:tid 34401767424] [remote 192.168.20.42:40824] mod_wsgi (pid=3117): Target WSGI script '/usr/local/www/apache24/pgAdmin4/web/pgAdmin4.wsgi' cannot be loaded as Python module.
[Wed Mar 01 16:34:23.072787 2017] [wsgi:error] [pid 3117:tid 34401767424] [remote 192.168.20.42:40824] mod_wsgi (pid=3117): SystemExit exception raised by WSGI script '/usr/local/www/apache24/pgAdmin4/web/pgAdmin4.wsgi' ignored.
[Wed Mar 01 16:34:23.072853 2017] [wsgi:error] [pid 3117:tid 34401767424] [remote 192.168.20.42:40824] Traceback (most recent call last):
[Wed Mar 01 16:34:23.072896 2017] [wsgi:error] [pid 3117:tid 34401767424] [remote 192.168.20.42:40824]   File "/usr/local/www/apache24/pgAdmin4/web/pgAdmin4.wsgi", line 7, in <module>
[Wed Mar 01 16:34:23.073039 2017] [wsgi:error] [pid 3117:tid 34401767424] [remote 192.168.20.42:40824]     from pgAdmin4 import app as application
[Wed Mar 01 16:34:23.073070 2017] [wsgi:error] [pid 3117:tid 34401767424] [remote 192.168.20.42:40824]   File "/usr/local/www/apache24/pgAdmin4/web/pgAdmin4.py", line 46, in <module>
[Wed Mar 01 16:34:23.073234 2017] [wsgi:error] [pid 3117:tid 34401767424] [remote 192.168.20.42:40824]     app = create_app()
[Wed Mar 01 16:34:23.073266 2017] [wsgi:error] [pid 3117:tid 34401767424] [remote 192.168.20.42:40824]   File "/usr/local/www/apache24/pgAdmin4/web/pgadmin/__init__.py", line 233, in create_app
[Wed Mar 01 16:34:23.073583 2017] [wsgi:error] [pid 3117:tid 34401767424] [remote 192.168.20.42:40824]     exit(1)
[Wed Mar 01 16:34:23.073641 2017] [wsgi:error] [pid 3117:tid 34401767424] [remote 192.168.20.42:40824]   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site.py", line 351, in __call__
[Wed Mar 01 16:34:23.073988 2017] [wsgi:error] [pid 3117:tid 34401767424] [remote 192.168.20.42:40824]     raise SystemExit(code)
[Wed Mar 01 16:34:23.074037 2017] [wsgi:error] [pid 3117:tid 34401767424] [remote 192.168.20.42:40824] SystemExit: 1
(END)
```
I tried to remove the database and restart apache but it gives the same error every time.
Does someone else have any clue on how to fix this?
Thanks


----------

